# Diamond bows by Bow Tech



## Scott Pickering (Jul 18, 2007)

Looking for some input on the Black Ice bow vs. the Switchback xt


----------



## markHOYT311 (Jul 10, 2007)

Looking for some input on the Black Ice bow vs. the Switchback xt
when it comes to bowtech i think there one of the best bows on the market. the problem with the dimond is that they say its a good bow for the money well i dont think thats a fair price at all. if you going to spend $600.00 dollors for the bow you should just buy a realbow tech...in my mind and from what i shot the bow tech tribute is the best bow on the market..if i had $650.00 dollor i would buy one but for now i am happy with my hoyt x-tech i bought in 04'...and when it comes to matthew bows i am not a fan at all i shoot the switchback and was not happy with it i would stick to bow tech or hoyt......your best bet is go to a bow shop that will let you shoot any bow you like and try out a few of them and buy the one that works out the best for you....thats what i did in 04' and i liked the hoyt the best...if the bowtech tribute was out then i would have bought that

MARK V.


----------



## j870sm (Aug 2, 2007)

I shot new bows for 8 weeks before I purchaed a Diamond Black Ice. It is the only bow that I shot that made me want to spend the money. I think bow fit is more important than rifle or shotgun fit and the black ice fit me. Could I have bought a mathews, hoyt etc? Yes, money was not a consideration for me. 
I really like the Black Ice, it is very accurate, really smooth draw, shock free and very quiet. Everyone has to pick what works for them that is why there are Fords, Chevy, Dodges.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

j870sm said:


> Everyone has to pick what works for them that is why there are Fords, Chevy, Dodges.


And those crappy little foreign cars. I'm seeing plenty of them around!

I say go shoot a bunch of Bowtech bows and then go shoot a bunch of Mathews bows and then go shoot a bunch of other bows and find one that makes you tingle all over when you shoot it. Other shooters opinions shouldn't really matter when you're buying a bow for yourself. Pay for the one that you feel fits you best and don't listen to what other people say good or bad about all the other bows out there.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i havnt shot one, but the grip on the new bowtech is awesome, and i think its the same one thats on the black ice.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Scott Pickering said:


> Looking for some input on the Black Ice bow vs. the Switchback xt


I shoot the black ice and love it. It is a great bow and you would be real happy with it.


----------



## j870sm (Aug 2, 2007)

I shoot my Black Ice just about everyday and it just keeps getting better. I have mine set at 65lbs with a 29 inch draw shooting an arrow weighing 385. I really need to shoot some BH's but haven't gotten any yet. I am going to try Slick Tricks and will get some new Muzzy's and see how they do. 
This is the smoothest and easiest drawing bow I have ever pulled.


----------

